# Wonderful email reply from Member



## TUGBrian (Apr 30, 2019)

This community truly is like no other, this made our week =)



> thank you. I have renewed because you guys do a great service to help TIMESHARERS. I have 3 timeshares and have never had a problem with any of them.
> 
> I have Paradise Village in Nuevo Vallarta that is a gem and used every other year. Great place, service and staff.   Winners Circle in Del Mar uses every year for relaxation. Kamaole Beach Club Maui another happy place. We paid full price for each of these and have had no problems. Unfortunately many people go into this with there eyes closed.
> 
> Paradise Village allowed us to take home the paperwork to review. We didn't take it because we loved what we saw and we do our research. Met different people over time at Paradise and their happiness with this resort was remarkable. One such person who went their as a paid guest loved it some much and how happy his kids were he purchased before he went home. So many reasons but thank you again I know my $15 goes to a remarkable company known as TUG that helps so many people.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 30, 2019)

That IS heartwarming. Good to hear from a member who sees value here. I can't help thinking how much more satisfied s/he would be with the ~$20,000 or more that was paid to the developers. Pardon me while I beat my head into the wall. 

Jim


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 30, 2019)

Just a reminder.  With no developer sales, there would be no resales and no resorts.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 30, 2019)

there is certainly a happy medium between hyperinflated developer pricing, and a healthy resale market that is common knowledge among owners.


----------



## Panina (May 1, 2019)

Nice that a member took the time to write such a nice note.  I am sure many of us Tuggers, including myself,  think the same, Tug is remarkable and helps so many people but never express our appreciation as this member has.  

Thank you Tug. Without your great service I would never have mastered timesharing.  This site has taught me so much as well as saved me lots of money.


----------



## little1 (May 4, 2019)

I am a 10-year member. Wow...I didn't know that until I saw the message from TUG.
I never owned a timeshare, but almost bought one until I found TUG >10 years ago and educated myself. I found that I will not be a good owner.

 I truly appreciate this website. Hence, even though I don't own any timeshare, I support this website as a member. I read excellent posts by members, I recommended this website to all my friends (whether they own or not), and I thank you all. 

I ended up never owned one, but through the knowledge I have gained from the members I only use:

1. Timeshare rental - which in all case costs me a lot less $$$, especially last minute deals.
2. Timeshare usage from friends - which in all cases, I paid no more than the maintenance fee they paid.
3. Uses friends RCI and II accounts - If I see anything I liked, I notified my friends to reserve it for me and I pay for it.

Again, thanks all.


----------



## stanmark (May 6, 2019)

JohnPaul said:


> Just a reminder.  With no developer sales, there would be no resales and no resorts.


----------



## stanmark (May 6, 2019)

I heartily agree with the value TUG has brought to our timeshare experience over the years.  We bought in Las Vegas some years before TUG existed, but our Studio did well in RCI (before Points Lite) where early planning, with some luck, often traded us into 2 and even 3 BR units.  When one of the casinos wanted the Vegas property for parking decks, we ended up with a 1BR Gold Crown (Holiday Inn Desert Club) which has reasonable Maintenance Fees for the points generated.  In the very early years, I monitored available rental prices at the timeshares we stayed at and learned my total RCI exchange costs typically were still less than rentals.


During one exchange at Hilton Head, we learned the owner of the end unit next door, a 2 BR (both with King beds) sleeps 8, wanted to sell.  With information and confidence gained from TUG, we bought that owner resale.


TUG also led us to LT Transfers (www.lttransfers.com) who capably assisted with our gifting the LV Desert Club to our son’s family.


----------

